# zombie baby doll



## Trex (Nov 6, 2010)

jacamh no link or pic??


----------



## jacamh (Aug 15, 2014)

Well poo I'm new to this stuff lol let me get something up for you guys


----------



## Trex (Nov 6, 2010)

Wow she and her little friend are very creepy! Love the bird feeding on her festering eye! Nice work!


----------



## jacamh (Aug 15, 2014)

Thank you I love it


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

Nice work jacamh, thanks for sharing, I picked up three dolls so far from my trips to flea market and you just dropped some nice tips, thanks and oh yeah, welcome to the forum!


----------



## jacamh (Aug 15, 2014)

*zombie baby*



xxScorpion64xx said:


> Nice work jacamh, thanks for sharing, I picked up three dolls so far from my trips to flea market and you just dropped some nice tips, thanks and oh yeah, welcome to the forum!


Thank you....
....
....
....


----------

